# Посоветуйте, пожалуйста к каким еще специалистам можно обратиться



## Дарья К. (21 Янв 2012)

Дочка, 6 лет, занимается айкидо и шахматами.
Началось все с носовых кровотечений. Кровь шла только днем, в самые неожиданные моменты, во время движения и в состоянии покоя, в течение 3-х недель. Кровь текла, как правило, обильно и долго не останавливалась. На головные боли не жаловалась. Это не очень пугало, дело было в конце ноября - начале декабря, списывали все на погоду, и к врачу я не торопилась. Однажды вечером у нее посинели губы, а зрачки резко сужались и расширялись. (Никаких болезней сердца у нее нет, мы до этого уже бывали у кардиологов, у нее просто хорда в левом сердечке). Посинение прошло, дочь ни на что не жаловалась. Сказала только, что кружилась голова. На след.день отвела ее в сад - померили давление - 120/80 на обеих руках. Ну тут и рванули к врачу-педиатру. Та отправила к специалистам: неврологу, лору и гематологу. Лор отправила к ортопеду. Ортопед определила продольное плоскостопие и отправила на рентген шейного отдела (поставили диагноз  нестабильность шейного отдела позвоночника) и рекомендовала консультацию офтальмолога; также прописала воротник. ортопедическую подушку и ЛФК (на ЛФК в пол-ке сказали, что групп с такими диагнозами нет, дали консультации как заниматься дома). Невролог рекомендовала контроль АД, направила на допплерографию (выявили венозный застой и повышенное ВЧД) и ээг (все ок). 
Вопросы:
1. Нужно ли в дополнение к рентгену ШО сделать МРТ ШО и ГМ?
2. К каким еще специалистам можно обратиться, в т.ч. для выяснения причин длительных носовых кровотечений.
3. Можно ли продолжать заниматься айкидо, после того, как шея стабилизируется.

Извините, что долго и нудно.​


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (22 Янв 2012)

Вашей девочкой должны заниматься специалисты по детским болезням. У них соответствующие знания и опыт.


----------

